# Anyone have acess to APBT online peds?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to have Xenas ped online,but the site I use doesn't have nearly the amount of relatives APBT online peds does.

Everything is there I just need the ped for her with her picture 

So if anyone has nothing better to dooooo 

The ped for her litter
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [340697] :: MARCH BREEDING

Picture I would like on there  (Photo Change  )


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> I would like to have Xenas ped online,but the site I use doesn't have nearly the amount of relatives APBT online peds does.
> 
> Everything is there I just need the ped for her with her picture
> 
> ...


Holly I will hook you up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

You want me to put your name as the owner? Holly?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah Holly Kruger

Breeder K9 Performance Kennels

If Lisa wants her named added as owner too it can always be added.

OH and thank you and what not lol. I am rude today....lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's ok so am I ... People will put you in those moods LMFAO!! .. K I will take care of it for you


----------

